# safe plants and trees for marmosets



## davidjohn (Jul 23, 2011)

here is a list of safe plants and trees for marmosets

Nasturtiums
* Bamboo - various species both on the inside and the outside of the enclosure
* Banana
* Beans - planted in separate containers and put in the cage when mature
* Blue-leaf wattle
* Borage
* Broccoli
* Bromeliads - seeds and mealworms can be placed inside the plant
* Brussel sprouts
* Cantaloupe - planted in a separate garden and fed whole
* Cast iron plants - inside and outside the cage
* Chive blossoms
* Clover - inside the enclosure
* Comfrey - inside enclosure NB: these are hard to eradicate once established
* Corn - separate garden, ears and stalk can be given
* Cottage pinks
* Daisies
* Dandelions
* Day Lily
* Fig - various species
* Ginger - the real thing not ornamental
* Hibiscus
* Hollyhocks
* Honeysuckle
* Horseradish - hard to eradicate once established
* Calendula
* Long-leaved magnolias
* Lemon basil
* Lemongrass
* Swiss chard (spinach)
* Sunflower
* Melons - plant in a separate garden feed whole
* Palm trees - various species
* Pansies
* Passion vine (granadilla)
* Peas - plant in separate garden, feed whole pods
* Peppermint
* Pine - outside enclosure, branches and cones used as browse
* Pumpkin - plant in separate garden, feed whole
* Roses - flowers rich in vitamin C
* Rubber tree - inside enclosure
* Delphinium
* Strawberry - separate garden
* Sweet potato - separate garden
* Thyme
* Turnips - separate garden
* Violets - flowers
* Weeping chinese banyan
* Willow - branches for browse
* Wild cherry tree - outside enclosure


----------

